# Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!



## negert (25. April 2010)

*Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Hallo allerseits...

Da ich hier noch ein Flightcase rumliegen habe und ich mit meinem jetzigen (selbstgebauten) Acryl-Holz-Gitter-Cube nicht soo zufrieden bin habe ich mir überlegt ob sich der PC nicht in ein Flightcase einbauen liese


Verbaut werden muss.
Mobo, 8800GTS, 1x DVD 2x HD, NT
Nova 1080er Radi, Pumpe (inkl. AGB), sowie Wasserkühler für Graka, CPU und Mobo.


Inhaltsverzeichnis


Spoiler



1. Bilder vom Case
2. Bilder der Front
3. Bilder vom HD Käfig
4. Bilder vom polierten CD Laufwerk
5. Löcher im Case
6. Bilder vom Deckel
7. Bilder vom geschliffenen Netzteil
8. Bilder vom Dremel Versaflame
9. Bilder vom gesleevten Kabeln
10. Unscharfer Vorgeschmack mit Leuchtwerbung 
11. Case zu klein
12. Front weg Deckel drauf
13. Deckel fertig, Fotos da
14. Mobo verschlaucht
15. 2. Lieferung angekommen 
16. LEDs eingebaut
17. Rückseitendeckel gemoddet Teil I
18. Abedeckplatte Teil I
19. Der Radi und sein Staub
20. Abdeckplatte Teil III
21. Rückseitendeckel Teil II
22. PC läuft - ich glücklich
23. Festplattenkäfig Version III
24. Fertig.. Finale Bilder Teil I


 


Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei Aquatuning für die freundliche Unterstützung bedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ein ganz besonderes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an Herr Schultze von Aquatuning.
Ausserdem unterstützt mich BOSCH bzw deren Tochterfirma Dremel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Vielen Dank auch an den Baumarkt meines Vertrauens. Jumbo wird mir bei meinem Projekt ebenfalls zur Seite stehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







HIER gehts zur Homepage





.


----------



## Jakob (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Klingt interessant. ABO[x]


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Sehr gute Idee den Radiator intern zu verbauen.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

hey, coole Idee. Einen internen MoRa haben nur sehr wenige !
Aber sollte dieser Fred nicht eher ins Tagebuch unterforum ?


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Ich habe gerade bei einer Flight-Case Firma hier in der Umgebung angefragt ob sie mich bei dem Projekt unterstützen möchten.
Notfalls habe ich noch ein Case da.


Im Moment ist mein grösstes Problem wie ich die 9 Lüfterlöcher ins Case bekomme. (Glockenbohrer?, Stichsäge?) Muss ich den kühlen?


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Es gibt Lochsägen (so eine Art Zirkel mit Säge außen). Da ich aber davon ausgehe, dass du so etwas nicht zur Verfügung hast, rate ich zur Stichsäge. Wenn alles ordentlich eingespannt ist und du dir ein wenig Zeit lässt, sollte das ganz gut gehen. Am Ende kannst du die Löcher dann noch schön rund feilen. Ich würde sowieso noch schwarze Lüftergitter vormachen, das sieht bestimmt brachial aus.


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Welches Sägeblatt soll ich denn benützen (funktioniert da ein normales Holzsägeblatt?)


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Also ich habe schlechte erfahrungen mit Holz-Sägeblättern gemacht , benutze lieber Metallsägeblätter , damit sollte es wie oben schon gesagt gut funktionieren.


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Aus welchem Material besteht denn die Seitenwand?


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Keine Ahnung wahrscheinlich irgend so ein Harz oder so
Evt frag ich da bei der Firmal nochmals nach (die werden mir sicherlich helfen können)


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Dein Vorhaben klingt sehr interessant, das Konzept sieht schon sehr gut aus.
Ich würde bei 9 Löchern zu einem Kreisbohrer tendieren oder du schneidest ein Viereck in die Wand und setzt von außen eine Blende (Mesh) drauf.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Huhu Negert!
Zuerst bitte kläre mich mal auf was ein Flightcase ist?! 
Zu deinen Löchern würde ich dir zu einer Lochsäge raten, habe die selbst schon oft benutzt und finde die Dinger richtig Gut. Die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Grössen, hier mal ein Link dazu:

Lochsäge 121 mm ohne Zubehör - Bi-Metall Lochsägen Variozahn(duale, bzw. variable Zahnteilung) für den universellen Einsatz Schnitttiefe bis 38mm Lochsägeblatt

Dazu dann noch diese Aufnahme:

Aufnahmewerkzeug

Du kannst auch hier sehen wie gut und sauber das Ergebnis mit diesen Lochsägen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiter helfen!

Gruß Kero

Edit: Ach das ist ein Flightcase, habs grad ergooglet.


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Danke Kero, hatte die Links nicht mehr parat, genau das meinte ich.


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Genau an sowas hab ich auch gedacht.

Bezüglich Flightcase:
Flightcase Wikipedia


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

*1. Bilder*

So hier sind mal ein paar Bilder vom Case. Auf dem 2. sieht man erst wie gross der Radi wirklich ist, und wie knapp er passt (Als vergleich ein DDR2 Ram)


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Das Case wirkt ja wie für den Mora gemacht, dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## EinarN (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Am jeden fahl, der blick auf den radi mit den 9 lüftern bringt mich auf eine idee 

Ich werde so was mal bei gelegenheit testen auf mein getriebeöl küler in mein Auto mit 12  -15 hochleistung lüftern was etwa 3000 rpm wie DIESE HIER drehen um zu sehen was es bringt. Autobatterie hat auch 12 V und reichlich saft für alle küler
Bei mir sind 3 küler übereinander und ein einziger elektrolüfter was alle drei kült und im sommer bei häftige steigungen wird das getriebeöl etwas, meiner meinung nach, zu heiss.


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*



EinarN schrieb:


> Am jeden fahl, der blick auf den radi mit den 9 lüftern bringt mich auf eine idee


 

Auf was einen so ein voll bestückter Radi alles bringen kann


----------



## EinarN (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Letztendlich macht er das gleiche. Ein Flüssigkeit Kreislauf külen.
Die Inspiration zu den WaKü's kommt ja eigentlich vom Auto so das warum soll es auch nicht umgekehrt funktionieren?


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Quasi Back 2 the Roots! 

Aber das Flightcase gefällt mir langsam immer mehr, so sehr das ich jetzt auch eins will.


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*



kero81 schrieb:


> Aber das Flightcase gefällt mir langsam immer mehr, so sehr das ich jetzt auch eins will.


 
Das wär sicherlich spannend. So ne art Pararell-Modding. Und am Schluss entscheiden die User welches Case besser geworden ist.
Ich hab grad bei AT nachgefragt ob die mich ein wenig mit dem Projekt unterstützen könnten. Meint ihr ich hab da ne Chance auf Erfolg(mir fehlen eigentlich nur noch der Sleeve)


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Den du dann hoffentlich bei Nils kaufst, alles andere wäre Geldverschwendung, glaub mir.


----------



## negert (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

So heute mal ein mini Update. Die Front wurde schon ein wenig "entwickelt" mit dem Lack bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich ihn nicht nochmals schleifen soll und erneut Lackieren


----------



## h_tobi (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Was sind denn das für Schienen die du da eingebaut hast, die sehen sehr uneben aus oder kommt das vom Lack?


----------



## negert (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Das ist der Lack er wurde heute erneut abgeschliffen. Ich hatte da noch ne Dose zum Pinseln da aber das wurde wohl nichts (oder weiss jemand wie ich den gleichmässig auftragen könnte)


----------



## h_tobi (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Mit einer Rolle könnte und sollte es besser werden, ansonsten hilft nur lackieren mit Dose oder Pistole.


----------



## negert (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Ja mit der Rolle gings eindeutig besser. Ich werds morgen mal zusammenbauen und die Ergebnise posten


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Tu das, bin gespannt.


----------



## negert (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

So hier mal die versprochenen Bilder.
Ich muss dann mal noch den Staub weg machen und das Acryl putzen

EDIT: diese eckige Version gefällt mir irgendwie besser


----------



## h_tobi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Sehr schön, das sieht schon wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## negert (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Ja nur ist damit die leichte arbeit vorbei

Nächste Woche (bis Mittwoch) fahren wir mit der Schule in ein Klassenlager sodass ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum weitermachen hab.
Da hab ich wenigstens genug Zeit um mir den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie ich das mit dem HD Käfig anstellen will


----------



## h_tobi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Dann viel Spaß bei der Reise, ärger die Lehrer nicht so doll.


----------



## negert (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Hehe
4 Personen mal 800g Milchschokolade = 3.2Kg 

Eigentlich wollten wir ja etwas mitnehmen das ein wenig mehr einfährt. Ich jedoch habe darauf verzichtet da ich ja noch überlegen muss ich meine Problemchen löse


----------



## negert (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Eigentlich sollte ich ja schon längst im Bett sein trotzdem noch ne Frage:
Welchen Sleeve würdet ihr denn verwenden
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich roten Schlauch verwenden soll (von dem hab ich hier noch ein paar Meter) oder blauen bestellen (da die Lüfter ja so schön blau leuchten)
Eigentlich wollte ich Silber/Blau sleeven jedoch gibts ja kein Silber Sleeve von mdpc. Auch gefällt mir die Komibi rot/schwarz sehr gut.

Ich bin mir grad am überlegen ob (da die Lüfter eh gegen aussen kommen) ich den Innenraum rot gestalten will


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Wenn dir rot/schwarz am Besten gefällt, mach es so, die Lüfter kannst du später sonst noch ändern.


----------



## negert (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

So nun bin ich zurück

Momentan bin ich am HD/Laufwerk Käfig. Diesen möchte ich (wenn es mir gelingt) selber neu bauen.

Hier eine Skizze wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Die grosse Platte auf dem der Käfig steht ist aus Holz und wurde bereits angefertigt. Lediglich lackiert muss sie noch werden.

Voraussichtlich kann ich morgen anfangen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Dann viel Spaß, der Entwurf sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## negert (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

So hier mal zwei Bilder. Dieses Acryl wird später seitlich die Festplatten tragen sodass ich beschlossen habe "Harddisk" hinein zu gravieren. Die Platte muss noch zugeschnitten werden.
Der Boden ist soweit auch schon zugeschnitten und geschliffen. Bilder kommen wenn dieser fertig lackiert ist.


----------



## L.B. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Interessante Idee. Ich hätte zwar eine andere Schriftart genommen, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## negert (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Für die Front muss ich dann mal richtig ran und mir ne coole Schrift schreiben
Ich bin mir momentan gar nicht sicher ob man das später überheupt sehen wird


----------



## negert (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Der HD Käfig sollte heute eigentlich fertig werden.

Naja egentlich wurde er fertig. Jedoch ist mir beim zu festen andrehen einer Schraube das Acryl gerissen. Zum zweiten Mal.

Dann habe ich zu all dem noch bemerkt das der ganze Shit auch noch einen halben cm zu klein ist. 
Nun steckts in der Wand

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das HD Käfig Problem lösen könnte?
Ich habe zwar hier einen HD Käfig von einem alten Case aber der gefällt mir irgendwie nicht

Also ich mach mich mal ans zeichnen. Gute Ideen sind willkommen jedoch hab ich von Acryl momentan die Nase voll


----------



## negert (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC*

Wie gesagt musste ich mir für den HD Käfig was einfallen lassen.
Hier das Resultat. Kritik erwünscht

Montag oder Dienstag werd ich die heute lackierte Bodenplatte und den Mobo Schlitten einbauen.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HD Käfig fertig*

Sehr interessant die neue Variante, die hat was.
Beim Acrylkäfig hätten etwas längere Schrauben und kleine Gummischeiben das Splittern verhindern 
können. Wobei mir der neue auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## negert (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: CD Laufwerk gesprayt*

So heute musste das CD Laufwerk dran glauben
Sieht meiner Meinung nach richtig geil aus Auf den Fotos sieht man nicht soo toll. In orginal gläntzt der Lack richtig hoffentlich ist das auch nach dem trocknen noch so


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HD Käfig fertig*

Hui, das haut ja voll auf die Augen, falls der Glanz nicht reichen sollte, nimm am besten noch Klarlack zum versiegeln, dadurch wird der Lack auch robuster.


----------



## negert (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Der Lack war heute nach 24Stunden aushärten immer noch so glänzig wie auf den Bildern
Wenn ich ihn jedoch angefasst habe bekam ich unschöne Stellen (fast wie Fettrückstände) die dann matt aussahen. Ich hab jetzt nochmals drüberlackiert. Wie lange sollte der denn trocknen? (auf der Spraydose stand 24h)


Noch ne Frage:
Also ich hab momentan ein FEEL III Netzteil mit 550W ich glaube kaum das das sehr hochwertig ist. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ding?
Ich hab halt 9 Lüfter und würd noch gerne noch ein wenig Licht ins case bringen. Nun hab ich angst das das dem NT evt zu viel wird

Hier die restliche Hardware:
Intel Q6600 (wird übertacktet)
8800GTS (evt auch übertacktet)
Mobo kommt ein neues (evt hat mir da jemand ein Tipp)
4GB DDR2 Ram (Apacer)
2x 500GB HD
und CD Laufwerk


Jaja viele Fragen vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Ich würde den Lack dann mit einer Schicht Klarlack versiegeln, das sollte dann helfen.
Normalerweise reichen 24h zum Aushärten.
Wenn du ein hochwertiges NT hast, sollten die 550W eigentlich reichen, nur sagt mir dein Modell
gar nichts, habe davon noch nichts gehört. Wenn der Rechner stabil läuft, brauchst du dir keine 
Gedanken machen, ansonsten solltest du auf ein Marken NT umsteigen.


----------



## negert (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Ich hab mal nochmals auf dem NT nachgeschaut. Es sind doch nur 500W
Hier mal die Hersteller Homepage:
MODECOM - PC-Gehäuse, Netzteile, Lautsprechersysteme, Druckerpatronen, Tinte für Drucker

Es wäre halt doof wenn ich das NT liebevoll Sleeve und dann versagt es

Dann geh ich mal Klarlack kaufen


----------



## sTripe (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Nettes Projekt!

Zum Chrom-Lack: Der darf nur genebelt werden, sonst verliert der zu viel seines Spiegelglanzes und als Untergrund wird ein hochglänzendes Weiß oder schwarz benötigt. Wenn du Klarlack drauf machst, dann nicht den 1K aus dem Baumarkt, der wird dir dein Chrom wieder anlösen und du wirst keinen Glanz mehr haben. Kommt auf den Chromlack an, was eine sehr heikle Geschichte ist, dann kann es sein, dass eine Sperrschicht zwischen Chrom und Klarlack muss. Und dann würde ich sofern du eine Lackierpistole zur Hand hast auf jeden Fall 2K Klarlack nehmen, das Ergebnis ist deutlich haltbarer und viel besser als es ein 1K Klarlack je könnte...


----------



## negert (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

 Also nun ist der Lack 72h am trocknen Morgen werd ich mal schauen ob er hällt.

Muss ich eigentlich wegen dem Laser vom CD Laufwerk aufpassen?


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

In wie fern aufpassen?? Rein sehen solltest du nicht, und vor Staub schützen sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Klar kommt ne Acryl Platte drüber aber ich dachte eher daran wenn ich den PC jetzt während dem laufenden Betrieb betrachte ob das zu komplikationen führen könnte


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Normalerweise ist die CD/DVD eingelegt wenn das LW arbeitet, also dürfte es keine Komplikationen 
geben, ich bin mir nur nicht so sicher, wie der Laser auf Streulicht von außen reagiert.


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

YouTube - Rekord PC [PC-Games Hardware]
Ich hoffe mal das mein CD Laufwerk auch so funktionieren wird


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Da mein Mobo sich verabschiedet hat habe ich mir heute ersatz geholt. Leider habe ich momentan keine Ahnung wieso mir das Ding kein Bild zeigen will?


EDIT: Problem gelöst vielen Dank an simpel1970 und hulkhardy1


----------



## Loris (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

kann ja mal geil werden!!


----------



## negert (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Ich hoffe es wird geil

CD Laufwerk vom *fast* fertigen CD Laufwerkwindow.


Hoffentlich gefällts
wer findet findet was ausser Plan mässiges


----------



## h_tobi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Wow, sieht richtig gut aus, lackierst du den Rest noch??
Ansonsten Top Arbeit.


----------



## negert (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*



> Ansonsten Top Arbeit.


Danke

Was meinst du jetzt? Das innen drin lackier ich wahrscheinlich nicht.
Das war mein erster CD Laufwerk Mod. Beim nächsten Projekt werd ichs sicherlich innen auch lackieren.

Das Laufwerkgehäuse ist ebenfalls nicht lackiert. Wahrscheinlich werd ich das auch nicht lackieren sondern einfach noch schön schleifen und ggf polieren


----------



## h_tobi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Innen muss auch nicht sein, ich dachte eher an das Gehäuse.
Polieren klingt aber auch sehr interessant. Bin gespannt was kommt.


----------



## negert (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Wie mach ich das denn am besten?
Erst mit so 160er schleifen und dann bis 600er (oder noch höher)
Mit was polier ich das denn am besten Stahlwolle Polierpaste


----------



## h_tobi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

ich gehe mal von aus, das das Case nicht zu viele Macken hat, dann solltest du schon mit einer sehr 
feinen Körnung anfangen, also >400. Putzwolle mit Korn 0 ist ebenfalls sehr gut geeignet, zum
Ende hin dann nass schleifen und mit Politur den Rest machen. Anschließend würde ich die Flächen 
reinigen und mit Klarlack schützen.


----------



## negert (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*



h_tobi schrieb:


> mit Klarlack schützen.


 
ist der Klarlack notwendig? Ich hab bisher nicht so gern mit Klarlack gearbeitet und würde ihn gern weglassen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Bei polierten Flächen können schon Fingerabdrücke reichen umd durch den Schweiß Rost zu 
verursachen. Wenn du Handschuhe beim Einbau trägst, könnte es auch ohne klappen.
Aber ich vermute, das schon die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf längere Sicht für Rostflecken sorgen könnte.
Versuch es einfach, Klarlack kannst du ja auch nachholen.


----------



## negert (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*

Mini Update

CD Laufwerksgehäuse ist soweit fertig


----------



## h_tobi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*

Na, das kann sich doch sehen lassen, hast du prima hin bekommen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*

Jap, sieht echt ordentlich aus, weiter so


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Lack des CD Laufwerks*



negert schrieb:


> Mini Update
> 
> CD Laufwerksgehäuse ist soweit fertig



Die Idee ist super! Aber da geht noch einiges an Glanz!

Darf ich fragen wie du Poliert hast?

Ich poliere so:

Schleifpapier:

100er
180er
240er
320er
400er
600er
800er
1000er
1200er
2000er

Danach siehst du dich schon fast selber im Metal, dann nimmst du Poliermiteel ich habe immer Autosol genommen und polierst das metal damit!

Hier mal mein ergebnis wo ich damals meine Nosflasche Poliert habe (ca. 16 Stunden arbeit) Leider ist die Flasche da etwas staubig aber man sieht es trotzdem perfekt!
Wenn du die Bilder nicht in deinem Thread haben möchtest lösche ich sie gerne raus!


EDIT:  UM GOTTES WILLEN KEINEN KLARLACK NEHMEN!!!! Dadurch wirk das Poliert Stumpf.
Durch die Polietur kommt so schnell kein Rost wenn man es richtig macht! 
Wenn du abundzu mal drüber Polierst ist das natürlich nicht verkehrt!

Gruß


----------



## negert (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*

Mit dem Glanz bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Jedoch sind da noch einige tiefe Kratzer. (hab den alten Lack mit der Stahlbürste entfernt)
Ich werd man schauen evt geh ich nochmals drüber.
Gemacht hab ichs so:

320er Nass
600er Nass
800er Nass
Stahlwolle 0


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*



negert schrieb:


> Mit dem Glanz bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Jedoch sind da noch einige tiefe Kratzer. (hab den alten Lack mit der Stahlbürste entfernt)
> Ich werd man schauen evt geh ich nochmals drüber.
> Gemacht hab ichs so:
> 
> ...




Schleif die Kratzer raus! Dauert ewig ist aber schöner anzusehen!

Trocken:

100er
180er
240er

Nass:
320er
400er
600er
800er
1000er
1200er
2000er


Schleif so lange mit einer Körnung bis du der meinung bist das es nicht besser geht und dann noch 10 Minuten 

Wie schon geschrieben für die Flasche habe ich ca. 16 Std. nur geschliffen!!! Vom schleifen hängt nachher das ergebnis ab! Du must sämtliche Kratzer und "Poren" aus dem Metal schleifen
Umso höher du bei der Körnung kommst umso schöner wird es wenn du auf die Schleifrichung achtest also nicht kreisen sonden immer in eine Richtung!
Achso lass die STAHLWOLLE komplett weg !!!! damit machst du dir wieder Kratzer rein!
Ich schätze wenn du ordendlich schleifst bist du ca. 3-4 Stunden bei der arbeit!

Wenn ich noch helfen kann frag einfach!


Viel Spaß 


Gruß


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*

Das Laufwerk sieht ja schon ganz ordentlich aus, aber perfekt wäre natürlich so ein glanz wie bei Muhuj...

@Muhuj, sag mal, wozu brauchst du denn eine NOS-Flasche? Ich dachte N²O ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk sieht ja schon ganz ordentlich aus, aber perfekt wäre natürlich so ein glanz wie bei Muhuj...
> 
> @Muhuj, sag mal, wozu brauchst du denn eine NOS-Flasche? Ich dachte N²O ist in Deutschland verboten



Ich bin früher Rennroller gefahren und teilweise auch sprintrennen auf eine 1/8 meile. Dafür brauchte ich Lachgas in verbindung mit einem 38er Flaschiebervergaser auf 200ccm 2 Takt  ging das schon ORDENDLICH 

Richtiges Lachgas ist auch verboten in Deutschland! Aber Technisches Lachgas ist mit Brechmittel vermischt  
Daher kann man es nicht als "Droge" nutzen 

Lachgas ist aber generell in der STVO verboten und nur in ganz wenigen fällen Legal eingetragen!

So zurück zum Thema wenn noch was wegen Roller oder irgendwas ist was nicht polieren oder so zu tun hat PM 

Gruß


----------



## negert (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*

Gute 11/2 Stunden später siehts besser aus.
So hab ichs nun gemacht.

320er bis alle Kratzer raus waren
600er (nur kurz)
dann die letzten Kratzerchen mit dem 800er raus
Zum Schluss noch mit der altbekannten Stahlwolle 0 "poliert"

Ich denke das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: poliertes CD Laufwerk*



negert schrieb:


> Gute 11/2 Stunden später siehts besser aus.
> So hab ichs nun gemacht.
> 
> 320er bis alle Kratzer raus waren
> ...



Das sieht doch schon schöner aus!  ich hätte die Stahlwolle weggelassen! die macht das ergebnis wieder kaput wenn du nochmal mit 800er  so 30 minuten schleifst dann wird das noch besser!


Mach weiter so!


Gruß


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*Löcher im Case*

So Update
Heute fuhr ich zum Baumarkt (ja ich weis) um mir die Lochsäge zu kaufen.
Die Löcher sind nun ca 10cm gross in meinem Case
Wollt ihr Bilder sehen


----------



## h_tobi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Schick, schick, sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*



> Schick, schick, sieht richtig gut aus.


Danke. Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das es so gut aussieht

Hoffentlich wird das mit Aquatunig was sonst muss ich 10 Lüftergitter irgendwo anders auftreiben.


----------



## Muhuj (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Hast du gut hinbekommen!  

Schleifst du die Löcher noch etwas nach mit feinem Schleifpapier?

Kauf dir doch ansehnliche Lüfter und betreibe das ganze ohne Lüftergitter!


Gruß


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*



Muhuj schrieb:


> Schleifst du die Löcher noch etwas nach mit feinem Schleifpapier?


 
Ja aber zuerst muss ich es noch feilen

Ich möchte eigentlich die Lüftergitter weil sie auf die Lüfter aufpassen. Nicht das sich da noch jemand den Finger abhackt
Also ich denke ich werd sowieso schwarze dran machen. Dann sieht man die Lüftergitter fast nicht merh und so hässlich sind die ja nicht.
ausserdem wirds sicher krank aussehen


----------



## Muhuj (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*



negert schrieb:


> Ja aber zuerst muss ich es noch feilen
> 
> Ich möchte eigentlich die Lüftergitter weil sie auf die Lüfter aufpassen. Nicht das sich da noch jemand den Finger abhackt
> Also ich denke ich werd sowieso schwarze dran machen. Dann sieht man die Lüftergitter fast nicht merh und so hässlich sind die ja nicht.
> ausserdem wirds sicher krank aussehen




Es wird krank aussehen

PC-Lüfter haben nicht die Kraft um Finger abzuhacken!
Ich will dir jetzt nicht zum probieren raten nicht das es bei deinen klappt das arme Case wer würde den Dreck wegmachen  

Mein lüfter tuhen nicht mal weh 

Bin echt gespannt was du aus dem Case machst!

Gruß


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Oh das habe ich probiert als ich die Lüfter bekommen habe.

Es kommt drauf an wie man sie reinsteckt. Ansonsten tun die schon nicht weh. War ja auch nur ein Scherz.



> Bin echt gespannt was du aus dem Case machst!


Ich hoffe was gutes. Irgendwas wo man sicher sein kann das man nachher noch alle Finger dran hat. Und nun geh ich meine neue Flex testen


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Was gibt das?


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Blenden würde ich sagen.


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

Und wofür

Ich wills mal nicht allzu spannend machen Da wir einen neuen Fernseher bekommen haben habe ich die Lautsprecher des alten zerlegt. Diese werden später in einen Decken des Flightcase eingebaut und können über einen 3.5mm Stecker angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Muhuj (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*



negert schrieb:


> Und wofür
> 
> Ich wills mal nicht allzu spannend machen Da wir einen neuen Fernseher bekommen haben habe ich die Lautsprecher des alten zerlegt. Diese werden später in einen Decken des Flightcase eingebaut und können über einen 3.5mm Stecker angeschlossen werden.



Wusste ich doch gleich  

Ne wusste ich nicht 

Aber trotzdem eine gute Idee  

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht!


Gruß


----------



## negert (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Löcher im Case*

So heute war ein guter Tag. Aquatuning hat mir ihre Unterstützung zugesichert. (weis evt jemand wie ich ein animiertes GIF einbinden kann)

Und weil ich so gute Laune hatte lackierte ich schon die Platte für mein "Boxensystem"


----------



## thedetonator (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel lackiert*

Wow,
verdammt geile Idee mit den internen Lautsprechern,
du könntest aber versuchen sie mit einem Internen Soundanschluss zu verbinden...


----------



## negert (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel lackiert*

Update:
Deckel ist fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deckel eingebaut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde ich habe die "Kreisreste" gut wiederverwendet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im hinteren Teil sieht man schon den 3.5mm Stecker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Baumarktlack hat ganze arbeit geleistet. Mir gefällt wie man die Struktur des Holzes durch den Lack noch sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier sieht man den 3.5mm Stecker damit das "Soundsystem intern angeschlossen werden kann.
Oder wie meintest du thedetonator?

Hoffentlich gefällts.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=237028&stc=1&d=1276188566


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel lackiert*

Alter Falter, das wird ja was richtig Geniales. 
Sauber und perfekt umgesetzt, nur weiter so.


----------



## negert (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

So heute gings schon weiter. Heute wurde das Gehäuse des Netzteils aufgeschraubt. Gibts da drin eigentlich auch Kondensatoren die nach dem ziehen des Netzsteckers noch unter Spannung stehen

Nun zum Update. Das Gehäuse wurde wie beim CD Laufwerk geschliffen:
320er
600er 
800er
diesmal keine Stahlwolle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars auch schon. Leider hab ich momentan grad nicht so viel Zeit (wegen Prüfungen und so)


----------



## Kabumm (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

freu dich doch, oder willste länger lernen?^^

Die löcher sehen ordentlich aus..


----------



## negert (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*



> freu dich doch, oder willste länger lernen?^^


Wer hat denn was von lernen gesagt Das was ich kann kann ich und den Rest kann ich halt eben nicht. Aber das hol ich locker mit dem raus was ich kann




> Die löcher sehen ordentlich aus..


Danke


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

Sieht richtig geil aus, nur weiter so.


----------



## negert (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

So nachdem ich eine sehr prüfungsreiche Woche hinter mir habe. Hatte ich heute Zeit wenigstens etwas an meinem Projekt weiterzuarbeiten.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit einer freundlichen Mittarbeitering von Bosch gesprochen. Diese hat mir dann ihre Unterstützung zugesichert. Nun ware ich gespannt auf den Dremel Versaflame

Ich habe mir überlegt das ich eine Art "Gedenktafel" oder "Sponsoringständer" bauen werde. Anbei eine Skizze damit Ihr versteht wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Heute hab ich bereits mit dem eingravieren ins Acryl begonnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es muss jedoch noch ausgeschnitten und gebogen werden. Leider sind die Kratzer im Glas da ich keine Schutzfolie drauf hatte.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

Hmmm, also mit den Kratzern wurde ich es nicht einbauen. Das sehen die Sponsoren garnicht gerne. Ich würde es nochmal neu machen.


----------



## negert (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

Jaja ich werde es schon nochmals neu machen aber ich hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit Acrylglas biegen gemacht und deshalb werd ich zuerst an dem versuchen. Auch die geraden Linien im Phobya Logo gefallen mir nicht 100%ig.


----------



## negert (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

So heute habe ich schon ein Päcklein bekommen das ich noch nicht so früh erwartet hätte.
Mein Dremel. Naja eher mein zweiter wobei die Beiden ja nicht gleich sind. Ach sieht selbst.

Mein Dremel Versaflame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier in der edlen, hochwertigen und saugeilen Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Blaue knopf hinten ist der "Anlasser" und mit dem Schalter an der Seite brennt die Flamme dauerhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Rohr dient z.B zum biegen von Acryl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit dieser Reflektordüse lassen sich die Schrumpfschläuche viel besser Schrumpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar Löten kann man mit dem Ding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch der blaue Startknopf. Daneben ist ein weiterer Regler mit dem sich die Flammenstärke stufenlos regeln lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch der Versaflame im Grössenvergleich zum Dremel.

Dann habe ich mich zum ersten mal ans Acryl biegen gemacht. Obwohl das Teil unten später nicht verwendet wird hab ich mir viel Mühe gegeben und mir zweimal die Finger verbrannt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch ein Video über den Versaflame
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fc2I7kLM5wI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fc2I7kLM5wI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Verarbeitung und Qualität ist wie gewohnt wirklich Top. Die Brennzeit wird mit rund 75min bei voller Leistung angegeben. Das flüssige Butangas ist in jedem Baumarkt erhältlich und zwei volle Ladungen kosten rund 1.50Euro.
Falls Ihr noch fragen habt stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Bosch die mir dieses kleine Wunderding zur Verfügung gestellt haben.


----------



## L.B. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

Das Teil ist echt klasse. Besonders die Möglichkeit damit Schrumpfschläuche zu schrumpfen ist praktisch, da das mit einem Feuerzeug wirklich mühselig ist.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

Da hast du ja en richtiges Multitool bekommen, dann kannst du ja richtig in die Vollen gehen. 
Pass aber in Zukunft besser auf die Finger auf.


----------



## negert (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Pass aber in Zukunft besser auf die Finger auf.


 Hauptsache das Ergebnis wird gut



> Besonders die Möglichkeit damit Schrumpfschläuche zu schrumpfen ist praktisch, da das mit einem Feuerzeug wirklich mühselig ist.


 
Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben Kabel gesleevt. Das wird dann das Erste Mal
Diese Woche gehts aber leider nicht weiter. Morgen hab ich Diplomfeier und dann geh ich eine Woche in die Ferien. UND dann beginne ich die Lehre als Elektroplaner

Gestern ist mir aber noch ein fail passiert. Ich wollte eigentlich klares Plexi kaufen gehen. Aber im Baumarkt hab ich dann ne Platte mattes erwischt. Wird das beim erhitzen klar oder bleibt alles schön matt.


----------



## captain iglu (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

auf deiner site steht equitment


----------



## negert (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

Ich weiss. Das ist mir schon länger bekannt. Nur leider hab ich die Page auf meinem PC den ich ja modde und deshalb kann ichs leider momentan nicht verbessern


Trotzdem hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hier kommts mein Lieblingsbild des Tages. (obwoch noch ein paar Schrauben fehlen :dop ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier noch der Rest der Lieferung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit ich das Monster noch bewegen kann. Das Case wiegt jetzt schon mit dem Deckel fast 18kg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars auch schon. Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende
Nun muss ich mich mal auf die suche nach 36 M3x35mm Schrauben machen.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

Hi,

irgendwie sehe ich keine Bilder...


----------



## negert (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Dremel da*

 Muss sie nochmals hochladen

Und jetzt?


----------



## captain iglu (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

also ich kann sie sehen sieht gut aus


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Jetzt sind die Bilder zusehen
Sehen wirklcih gut aus! 
Sind das 10/8er oder 11/8er Schläuche/Anschlüsse?


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

10/8er
Ich wollte eigentlich 10/8er zu 1/4" gewinkelt habe aber dann die falschen bestellt. Aber ich denke das wird sogar besser aussehen Mal schauen. Auch Schlauch wollte ich ich in blau kaufen und habe aus versehen den UV Blau aktiven klar gekauft
Kann ich da Lebensmittelfarbe beimischen. Ich hab hier im Forum mal davon gelesen, weiss aber nicht mehr ob das gut oder schlecht war


----------



## negert (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Unscharfer Vorgeschmack*

Hatte leider ein bischen Stress in der Lehre und da ich jetzt wieder zur Schule gehe habe ich heute wieder mal ein bischen Zeit gefunden.
Hier schon mal ein kleiner unscharfer vorgeschmack auf meine Lüfteransammlung


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

WOW richtig fett.
Viel Erfolg noch mit deinem gailen Projekt. Werde zu 100 % weiterverfolgen.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Das sieht schon richtig geil aus und lässt auf mehr hoffen.


----------



## Bodmi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

no än walliser  ändlich xD
ja das gseht schomal geil üs, ich machu mal es abo 
wennt ver s was hilf brüchsch chasch di ja mäldu saniglas isch ja nti wit wäg xD

und jetz für die Deutsch sprechenden xD
Noch ein Walliser  entlich xD
Ja das sieht schonmal geil aus, dafür gibts ein abo

Wenn du für etwas hilfe brauchst kannst dich ja melden...

mfg Bodmi


----------



## negert (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

toll

Schriebe mal uf hochtitsch
Hilfe ist immer gut. Übrig bleiben tut ja nicht mehr allzu viel. Aber wenn du ne Möglichkeit hast Sachen pulverzubeschichten oder ne Lackierkabine fahr ich auch gern mal zu dir

Mal schauen vielleicht kann man sich ja wirklich mal irgndwie helfen.

EDIT: Homepage


----------



## negert (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

So nun wirds langsam.

Also erst die guten Nachrichten

Alles ist nun komplett eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gefallen tuts mir eigentlich recht gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Taster für Power bzw CD Laufwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommts leider.

Die die alles gelesen haben wissen vielleicht das ursprünglich ein anderer HD Käfig gelplant war. Leider ist dabei das CD Laufwerk um 1.5cm höher gewesen als beim nun verbauten.
Deshalb passt die Graka nicht mehr ganz unters CD Laufwerk und somit lässt sich das Case hinten nicht ganz schliessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd wahrscheinlich die Front und das Heck des Case doch mit den Deckeln versehen. Aus diesen werd ich dann das Holz schneiden und durch Acryl ersetzten. Ganauso in der Front. Ich denke mal das wird dann auch am besten Aussehen


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

 Ui, die Lüfterarmade sieht richtig schick aus. 
Das mit der Rückwand ist natürlich nicht so schön, ich hoffe, du wirst das Problem sauber in den Griff 
bekommen. Aber etwas mehr Bilder wären nicht verkehrt gewesen, so viel ist auf den obigen nicht 
zu erkennnen. Also: Meeeeeeeeeeeeeehr....


----------



## -NTB- (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

schönes blau
sieht insgesamt sehr edel aus, doch doch!


----------



## hamst0r (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Sieht wirklich gut aus, freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## Dommerle (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## negert (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder.


 
Naja das würd ich lieber nicht.

Also ich hab mal die Frontscheibe rausgerissen

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss mein Lieblingsbildchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natürlich wird das restliche Holz im Deckel (was da so hässlich vor sich hingammelt) noch entfernt. Dort kommt nachher Plexiglas hin. Und dann schauts hoffentlich gut aus.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Wenn du passende Plexiwände verbaust, sieht der Koffer richtig geil aus, die Rückseite ist ja noch nicht so passend...


----------



## Dommerle (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Wow, du hast Recht, das letzte Bild ist das allerbeste!!!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Richtig schick und sieht auch robust aus - aber die verarbeitung der Rückwand könnte besser sein


----------



## negert (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Danke euch allen

Die Rückwand ist auch nicht so mein "Stil" und passt so gar nicht zum Case. Alles ist wirklich sehr stabil und robust und dann kommt die Rückblende
Deshalb wird sie auch neu gemacht. Genauso die Front. Mit etwas dickerem Acryl. Da man die Kanten aber nicht sehen wird müsst ihr wohl auf glänzend, polierte Kanten verzichten müssen

Mal schaun vielleicht kann ich ja noch was anderes poliern. Ich hab momentan grad mächtig bock auf was aufwändiges


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

So ich habe den PC heute bis aufs letzte zerlegt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das sich die Schläuche stark verfärbt haben und der AGB nicht mehr so toll aussieht. Weise jemand ein mittel dagegen? Ich habe zwar das hier reingetan;

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml 30000

aber das ist ja nur gegen Kalk oder?

Bild folgt gleich...


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Mit dem Entkalker wirst du wohl nicht viel erreichen, du müsstest einen Reiniger verwenden um die Verfärbungen weg zu bekommen.


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

Ich schau mal ob ichs wegbekomme. Was kann ich den in Zukunft dagegen tun? Oder war das einfach noch Zeugs aus dem neuen Radi (weil ich damals nicht wusste das man den am Anfang durchspülen sollte)

Bin heute fleissig gewesen heute oder morgen kommt dann ein Update


----------



## negert (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Kabel gesleevt*

So weiter gehts.

Ich habe 5mm Plexiglas in den Deckel eingesetzt. Dieses hatte genau dieselbe Dicke wie das Holz vorher. Trotzdem wars 
mächtig viel arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich noch die Blende am Mainboard-Roll-Brett angebracht und eine Acrylplatte geschnitten auf welche das Board später kommt (weil das Holz sich minim verzogen hat und das Mainboard jetzt irgendwie zwar noch funktioniert aber leicht "wellig" ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Schluss noch ein hübsches Gesamtbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das CD Laufwerk habe ich übrigens an der Seite angeschraubt da ich so mehr Platz und leichteren Zugriff auf die Komponenten habe. Ausserdem kommt da wo das Laufwerk vorher war die Pumpe später hin. (weil ich so die Wakü besser ablassen/befüllen kann)

So das wars auch schon. Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## BrainChecker (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

WOW .....

sieht genial aus !!! Obwohl ein so robustes Anfangsprodukt, dennoch ein (bis jetzt ) stylisches Case....weiter so


----------



## negert (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Deckel fertig*

So

Die Prüfungen sind vorbei und ich hatte heute ein klein wenig Zeit und Lust das Mobo zu verschlauchen. Dabei kam ich auf eine interessante Idee... was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nom4d (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Geil!  

Wirst aber Probleme mit der Dichtheit bekommen?


----------



## negert (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Hey. Danke für deinen Post.
Wieso meinst du wegen Probleme mit der Dichtheit?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Über eine Verrohrung hatte ich auch schon bei meinem Mod nachgedacht, habe es dann aber Mangels Platz verworfen.
Wenn du alle Rohre sauber und spannungsfrei hin bekommst kann ich nur sagen: REIN DAMIT. 
Bisher sieht es jedenfalls TOP aus.


----------



## Kampfgurke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

wow das sieht ja schon mal garnicht schlecht aus gefällt mir sehr gut. 
vorallem das "verschlauchen" bin mal gespannt wie das fertig aussieht


----------



## negert (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Hey allerseits
Ich brauche eure Hilfe (naja mal wieder)

Ich bin mit meinem gesleevten Netzteil so gar nicht zu frieden. Ich weiss nicht genau aber die Schrupfschläuche halten den Sleeve irgendwie gar nicht da wo er sein sollte. Nun bin ich am überlegen alles unter einer Meshplatte verschwinden zu lassen, gesleevte verlängerungen zu kaufen, und nur diese herausschauen zu lassen. Evt ersetze ich bei der Gelegenheit gar das ganze Netzteil.

Dann haben vielleicht einige von euch mein Waküproblem entdeckt. So wie der momentan aussieht kommt er sicher nicht mehr rein. Deshalb habe ich über eine "richtige" Pumpe nachgedacht. Ne Laing ist mir irgendwie wahrscheinlich zu laut (aber vor allem zu teuer) und die Leistung wird wohl eh nicht benötigt. Deshalb hab ich über ne Eheim 1046 nachgedacht und die gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut. Mal schauen.

Und zu guter letzt der AT Warenkorb: vielleicht findet ihr ja noch verbesserungen/änderungen. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich unter 200CHF bleiben.

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Vielen Dank euch allen und ein schönes Wochenende noch...


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Hmmm, ich vermute mal, das du dir das [HowTo] hier im Forum schon durchgelesen hast, also womit schrumpfst du denn den Shrink??
Welchen Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch hast du verwendet?? Zeig uns mal ein paar Bilder, dann können wir dir bestimmt helfen. 

Mit der Eheim machst du jedenfalls nichts verkehrt, ich habe auch eine im Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden mit der.


----------



## negert (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Ich hab das Sleeve Set von AT. Zuerst sah alles ganz gut aus aber weil der Sleeve so "unbiegsam" ist löst sich der Schrumpfschlauch irgendwie. Hätte ich denn Kabelbinder verwenden sollen? Den Shrink hab ich mit meinem Versaflame geschrumpft. Daran sollte es nicht liegen, weil das sonst eigentlich ganz gut klappt.
Wenn du dieses HowTo meinst, dann ja, dass habe ich mir durchgelesen. Ich habe alle Kabel bis auf das 4polige beim ATX Stecker nicht einzeln gesleevt (also immer 2 oder 4 Adern pro Strang) Dort wo ich jedes Kabel einzeln gesleevt habe hällt alles eigentlich recht gut (nur das der Sleeve aben recht starr ist)
Ja ich nehme in Zukunft MDPCX Sleeve aber damals hat mir dafür das Geld gefehlt. (nur so: ist der sleeve im allgemeinen nicht so biegsam oder liegt das einfach am Produkt? das NT sleeve ich sicherlich nicht nochmals neu aber für zukünftige Projekte wäre das sicherlich von vorteil zu wissen)

Vielen Dank auch bezüglich der Eheim. Dann kommt die schon mal sicher ins Case. Da ich jetzt ein paar Wochen Ferien habe, wird hoffentlich auch etwas mehr am Case gemacht.


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Wenn du vernünftige Qualität haben willst, kommst du um Sleeve vonMDPC-X nicht herum.
Er ist sogar preislich nicht teurer aber Qualitativ um Längen besser. 
Durch den Sleeve werden die Kabel in der Regel immer etwas steifer, was bei guter Ware aber nicht so negativ ausfällt.


----------



## negert (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Ja... beim nächsten PC wirds sicherlich der MDPC-X Sleeve.


----------



## negert (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Also die Eheim und das restliche Zeugs ist bestellt und verlässt in diesen Stunden Deutschland und wird mir hoffentlich nächste Woche zugestellt. Dann solls dann richtig losgehen, damit ich hoffentlich in 1-2Wochen fertig bin

So ich bin jetzt erstmal 3 Tage weg... Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Mobo verschlaucht*

Na dann viel Spaß wenn die Teile da sind und dir auch ein schönes WE.


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: 2. Lieferung da*

Gerade eben erst bemerkt das ein Paket vor der Tür steht

Drin war erwartete Zeugs von AT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War dann doch mehr als gedacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein neuer AGB mit hübschem, gebogenem Fenster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die wahrscheinlich edelste Verpackung der Welt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drin is: Lüftersteuerungen. 9Stück an der Zahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier gleich mal zerlegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch ein paar Anschlüsse. (mitlerweile hab ich für das Projekt 27Stück)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das wars auch schon. Morgen werden dann ein paar Teile verbaut, damit sich endlich mal was tut


----------



## Furion (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

du wolltest wohl keine lüftersteuerung?


----------



## MatMade142 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

Der will wohl ordentlich "am Rad drehen"


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

Naja ordentlich am Rad drehen ist übertrieben. Die Dinger werden ja mehr oder weniger intern verbaut: So viel am Rad werde ich wohl nicht drehen.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja schon ne Lüftersteuerung (also etwas normales) aber irgendwie hab ich an meinem Case keinen 3.5" Schacht gefunden


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

Schicke Lieferung, der AGB ist ein Traum, bin gespannt, wie er eingebaut aussieht


----------



## negert (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

Ja der AGB sieht echt toll aus. Allerdings bin ich grad schon ein wenig am überlegen. Auf dem Bild gestern sieht mans einigermassen: Wenn ich den versenken will (ich weiss noch nicht genau wo aber wahrscheinlich unter die Lüfter?) Muss ich ein Loch bohren und darüber dann die Blende mit AGB. Nun ist aber die Blende vom Durchmesser gleich gross wie die Breite der Blende (hoffentlich wisst ihr wie ichs mein). Wie macht man das am besten? Ich dachte gehste da einfach mal mit der Stichsäge ran aber wenn ich mich da um 2mm vertu sieht mans nachher weil die Blende das dann nicht verdeckt.


Später gibts dann Bilder: War heute fleissig am löten


----------



## negert (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*

So da bin ich wieder... der wahrscheinlich langsamste Löter der Welt

Zuerst habe ich eine Halterung für die LEDs aus Plexi geschnitten. Naja ich hatte es wohl ein bischen zu eilig. Allerdings ist mir so noch nie ne Dremelscheibe gebrochen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind sie die *LE*ucht*D*inger. 10x 3mm weiss 1x 5mm weiss (für den AGB)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gings ans verlöten der LEDs. Der zugegebenermassen nicht gerade tollste Lötkolben. Und ja mein Arbeitsplatz war ein Stuhl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte meine äuserst inovative und kreative Kabelführung. Zumindest leuchten sie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war eigentlich nicht geplant aber ich finde das sieht ganz net aus. Wenn ich schon ein Fenster habe dan darf man da doch auch reinsehen können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fotos sind leider nicht die besten... aber man sollte es erkennen können. Hier eines mit Blende drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die 5mm vom AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die LED wieder raus und die Pumpe dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars auch schon wieder. Morgen werd ich mal ein bischen Mesh + Aluprofile einkaufen gehen und Front+Rückseite fertig machen. Schönen Abend euch allen


----------



## Paulner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

Also erstens: geiles Projekt!!! So und nun zum konstruktivem Part: hast du schon mal überlegt dir einen Kreisbohrer zu leihen (wäre ja nur ein Loch)? Und wieso willst du den AGB unter den Lüftern plazieren? Ich würde ihn im Deckel verankern.

 
Ich bin auch am überlegen mir sowas zu bauen, glaubst du man könnte sowas auch in einer selbst gebauten 'Holzkiste' realisieren, oder wird das dann zu schwer?


----------



## negert (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

In den Deckel passt er leider nirgens. Da ist noch ein Tragegriff und deshalb leider kein Platz. Ich möchte das Netzteil, Festplatten, Pumpe unter ner Blende verschwinden lassen. Wie wäre es denn den AGB dort einzusetzen? Mir fehlt grad der Begriff wie die Blende heisst aber ich nehme an ihr wisst was ich meine. Dann würde man den AGB gut durch die Front sehen und das Gitter lässt sich auch präziser mit der Zange verarbeiten. 

@Holzkiste:
Ich kann dir Holz wirklich nur empfehlen. Es ist mit fast allem bearbeitbar und lässt sich kleben, nageln, schrauben, dübeln ach was weiss ich. Für den Casemodding/Casecon einstieg ist das perfekt. Ich würde allerdings erst mal ein Case modden und dich dann erst an den Selbstbau wagen. (ich hab damals auch direkt mit nem Selbstbau angefangen und das sah dan gar nicht gut aus) EDIT: Ausserdem ist Holz nicht allzuteuer (je nach Holz)

Lochsägen hab ich da (gefühlte 10Stück) aber nur im Bereich 3-6cm und dann erst wieder eine mit 10cm (für die Lüfterlöcher). Aber ich werd mal schauen ob ich bei jemandem eine finde (sonst schau ich mal was das Ding mit 8cm kosten würde)


----------



## Timmynator (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Post ist da...*



negert schrieb:


> Hier sind sie die *LE*ucht*D*inger.



Wusste ich's doch, dass die Abkürzung für noch etwas steht 



> Dann gings ans verlöten der LEDs. Der zugegebenermassen nicht gerade tollste Lötkolben. Und ja mein Arbeitsplatz war ein Stuhl



Mag sein, dass der Lötkolben und der Arbeitsplatz nicht die besten waren, aber das Meshgitter als Lötkolbenablage ist genial...


----------



## Paulner (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*



negert schrieb:


> Für den Casemodding/Casecon einstieg ist das perfekt. Ich würde allerdings erst mal ein Case modden und dich dann erst an den Selbstbau wagen.



Das ist nicht so das Problem (sollte es nicht so sein *hoffentlich*)... Was kostet den ein Flightcase in der Größe und wo bekommt man sowas her? Meine Holzplanungen sind leider immer zu groß geraten! Aber wie gesagt: dein Projekt ist einfach nur geil!!! Weiter so!


----------



## negert (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

Ich hatte riesen Glück. Ich hab meines vom Flohmarkt (und dafür ca 30Euro gezahlt)
Ansonsten sind die recht teuer. Meines ist glaube ich von Swisscase aber du solltest so mit 150Euro rechnen müssen (in der grösse wie ich es habe)
Such einfach mal im Netz. Sowas bestellt man nicht online. Meines wiegt locker über 10kg. Ausserdem kannst du wenn du persönlich hingehst vielleicht noch etwas am Preis machen.


----------



## Paulner (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

Welche Maße hast du denn? Ich weiß gar nicht, wie klein es sein darf !!! Hast du 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter verbaut?


----------



## negert (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

Ich hab 120er verbaut. Meines hat glaub ich 6HE. Die Breite/Tiefe ist ja ungefähr 3Lüfter breit (also etwa 40cm) + die Deckel.
Ein PC ohne Wakü und ggf mit Mini-ITX Board (oder MicroATX) liese sich locker auf der hälfte des Platzes realisieren. Wenn du nen Mora reinbauen willst nimm lieber eines mit 8 oder besser noch 10HE (und zwei oder gar vier Tragegriffen und Rollen)

Meines wird die 30kg Marke wohl schaffen (alleine das Case dürfte mehr als 10kg wiegen) Das ist ne Menge Gewicht, welche aber zu zweit optimal getragen werden kann. Interessant wäre eines mit 12HE und dann in der Front und im Heck zwei Moras in den Deckeln (die man dan rausnehmen kan um an die Hardware zu kommen)


----------



## Paulner (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*



negert schrieb:


> Ich hab 120er verbaut. Meines hat glaub ich 6HE. Die Breite/Tiefe ist ja ungefähr 3Lüfter breit (also etwa 40cm) + die Deckel.
> Ein PC ohne Wakü und ggf mit Mini-ITX Board (oder MicroATX) liese sich locker auf der hälfte des Platzes realisieren. Wenn du nen Mora reinbauen willst nimm lieber eines mit 8 oder besser noch 10HE (und zwei oder gar vier Tragegriffen und Rollen)
> 
> Meines wird die 30kg Marke wohl schaffen (alleine das Case dürfte mehr als 10kg wiegen) Das ist ne Menge Gewicht, welche aber zu zweit optimal getragen werden kann. Interessant wäre eines mit 12HE und dann in der Front und im Heck zwei Moras in den Deckeln (die man dan rausnehmen kan um an die Hardware zu kommen)



Wat willste denn kühlen? Ein Mora reicht doch schon für ne 2xi7@4GHz UND 2x560GTXTi!!!


----------



## negert (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

Nen Q6600 und ne 8800  (naja das Mainboard auch noch aber das macht nicht allzu viel aus)
Jedenfalls sollte das System reicht kühl bleiben und das finde ich auch schon so.

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich dann eure Hilfe beim Übertackten... wieviel 4GHz sollten drin sein oder? Ich mein ich hatte ihn ja mit dem Boxed Kühler auf 3.2 (wer jetzt nicht mehr ganz nachkommt dem sei gesagt das ich das nicht selbst fabriziert habe)


----------



## negert (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: leuchtende LEDs*

So Update.
Ich habe mich mal ganz vorsichtig an den hinteren Deckel gemacht...
Und naja was soll ich sagen. Es gab schon bald erste Fails.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte das natürlich nicht sein

Also fix nochmals gemacht und tata: Es geht doch tatsächlich so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja und irgendwann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wars dann geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/3 fehlen noch die Ausschnitte für Grafikkarte und Netzteil. Naja nun muss ich wohl doch die Stichsäge holen weil mit dem Dremel macht sowas einfach keinen Spass

EDIT:
Ach, hab ich doch tatsächlich ein Bild vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulner (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: 2. Deckel in Arbeit*

Gute Arbeit! Den Kutter kenn ich allerdings irgendwoher


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: 2. Deckel in Arbeit*

sehr schön bis jetzt 

beim ersten versuch warste wohl gedanklich etwas abwesend?^^


----------



## negert (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: 2. Deckel in Arbeit*



Paulner schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit! Den Kutter kenn ich allerdings irgendwoher


 
Danke
Ja den Kutter kenne ich auch... der steht draussen auf dem Balkon




Furion schrieb:


> sehr schön bis jetzt
> beim ersten versuch warste wohl gedanklich etwas abwesend?^^


Danke dir.
Naja ich hab mir, als ich die Aluprofile gekauft habe, fest vorgenommen richtig zu schneiden. Da ich aber wusste das das wahrscheinlich nichts wird hab ich ordendlich Verschnitt eingerechnet...

So ich weiss nicht genau worans liegt aber immer wenn ich nen Tag vorher schreibe was als nächstes gemacht wird, mache ich dann am nächsten Tag irgendetwas anderes
Auf alle Fälle ist heute Teil 1 der Abdeckplatte fertig geworden. Dieser soll nachher Pumpe, NT, Festplatten sowie den AGB (naja das Fenster bleibt natürlich draussen) abdecken. Ausserdem soll sie als Halterung der "Lüftersteuerung" dienen.


So erstmal waren die Löcher für AGB und Pumpe dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grund warum alles so krum und schief aussieht ist, dass einfach noch nichts verschraubt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam die "Lüftersteuerung" an die Reihe. Und da gabs gleich das erste Problem. Die Rückseite war viel zu gross. Ich wollte die Drehregler so anbringen, dass alles schön nahe beieinander ist. Also hab ich das unnötige Zeugs einfach weggeknipst und schon passten die Dinger tiptop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man dann wie nahe sich die Dinger gekommen sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch die Knöpfe drauf damits ein bischen hübscher aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Schluss noch ein "Gruppenfoto". Wiegesagt: noch nichts verschraubt. Darum sehen die Löcher so unpassend aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So an dieser Stelle sage ich mal nicht was ich morgen erledigen werde (weils dann eh anders kommt) und wünsche allen noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## MatMade142 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*

Nette Idee, bin gespannt wie es eingebaut aussieht.


----------



## Paulner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*

Hammer! Sich eine Lüftersteuerung so zubauen hab ich noch nirgens gesehen, klar die Drehregler kenn ich auch, aber gleich 9 neben einander zu verschrauben ist mal was neues!!!


----------



## negert (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*

So um das Update noch heute machen zu können fasse ich mich kurz und es gibt erstmal nur ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hab noch mehr gemacht als ein bischen geputzt. Mehr dazu später/morgen




EDIT: Guten Morgen 

Nach gut 8h ist es nun endlich geschafft.
-Lüfter alle verlötet (wer braucht schon Stecker)
-LEDs alle verkabelt und ans 12Netz angeschlossen
-Abdeckplatte geschnitten und eingebaut
-Pumpe montiert und verkabelt
-AGB montiert verkabelt und verschlaucht.
-LEDs neben und im AGB montiert.
-Lüftersteuerung eingebaut.
-Radi ausgebaut und gereinigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alles hab ich geschafft - bis ich merke das ich gelb und rot nicht mehr unterscheiden konnte naja... ich hab mich schon gewundert warum die LEDs so schwach sind Also fix nochmals umgelötet und nun läufts. Wer will Bilder vom "Kabelmanagement" sehn?


Also dann gute Nacht... oder guten Morgen.

EDIT: 
Guten Morgen

Auf Wunsch von "MetallSimon" gibts noch ein paar Bilder 

Lüfter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...und die dazugehörige Steuerung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dann die Lüfterkabel. Hier ist bei weitem nicht alles drauf. Kabel für LEDs und Pumpe, sowie für das DVD Laufwer und die Taster fehlen noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und hier hübsch verpackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann bin ich noch beinahe verblutet


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Vom einbau der Pumpe und AGB hab ich leider keine Bilder. Da wars einfach schon zu spät.

Dann kam der Radi wieder rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich freue mich schon wenn im AGB erstmal Wasser ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann der "Lageplan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss nochmals die Lüfter. Wers langsam nicht mehr sehen kann, der darf das Bild gerne ignorieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars erstmal wieder. Morgen gehts dann weiter. Bis Mitte Woche, spätestens Ende Woche will ich fertig sein.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*



negert schrieb:


> Nach gut 8h ist es nun endlich geschafft.
> -Lüfter alle verlötet (wer braucht schon Stecker)
> -LEDs alle verkabelt und ans 12Netz angeschlossen
> -Abdeckplatte geschnitten und eingebaut
> ...


 SOOO eine lange Liste und nur 2(5) Bilder
Aber das was man sieht, sieht schon echt gut aus. Wobei der Radi ja nich wirklich gut aussieht, aber der glänzt nach dem Putzen bestimmt so doll, wie ein neuer.


----------



## negert (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> SOOO eine lange Liste und nur 2(5) Bilder
> Aber das was man sieht, sieht schon echt gut aus. Wobei der Radi ja nich wirklich gut aussieht, aber der glänzt nach dem Putzen bestimmt so doll, wie ein neuer.



Morgen hab ich dann gut Zeit Bilder zu machen. Ich war danach einfach nicht mehr in der Lage irgendwas zu tun Ja der Radi sieht besser aus... 
Ich hab ihn heute auch mal innerlich geputzt. Gut gespült -> Cilit Bang Orange + Wasser -> 3-4Minuten einwirken lassen -> gut ausgespült -> mit dest. Wasser nachgespült. Aussen einfach vorsichtig mit dem Staubsauger drüber und den Rest hat dann das Wasser erledigt. Ich hoffe das Ding ist jetzt sauber


----------



## Paulner (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*




MetallSimon schrieb:


> SOOO eine lange Liste und nur 2(5) Bilder
> Aber das was man sieht, sieht schon echt gut aus. Wobei der Radi ja nich wirklich gut aussieht, aber der glänzt nach dem Putzen bestimmt so doll, wie ein neuer.


 
Kommt sicher noch...Wer 8 Stunden gelötet hat darf auch mal ne Pause machen



negert schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich dann gut Zeit Bilder zu machen. Ich war danach einfach nicht mehr in der Lage irgendwas zu tun Ja der Radi sieht besser aus...
> Ich hab ihn heute auch mal innerlich geputzt. Gut gespült -> Cilit Bang Orange + Wasser -> 3-4Minuten einwirken lassen -> gut ausgespült -> mit dest. Wasser nachgespült. Aussen einfach vorsichtig mit dem Staubsauger drüber und den Rest hat dann das Wasser erledigt. Ich hoffe das Ding ist jetzt sauber



Probier mal nach dem Staubsauger nen Kompressor, erfahrungsgemäß bekommst du herade aus Lammelen mit Druckluft mehr raus!


----------



## negert (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Abdeckplatte mit Lüftersteuerung*



Paulner schrieb:


> Kommt sicher noch...



Richtig!



PS: Kompressor hab ich leider (noch) keinen. Könnte ich damit den Radi auch "reinigen" wenn er später verbaut ist? Also einfach nur den Staub rausblasen.


----------



## Paulner (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: NEUe Bilder`!*

theoretisch ja, obwohl ich mir das schwierig vorstelle, kannst du ih quasi als Seitenteil entfernen?


----------



## negert (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Mein Gott... ich bin grad ein irgendwie hoffnungslos verloren.

Ich hab heute den PC zusammengebaut und dann das Wasser befüllt (mit 2.PC)

Dann den Netzstecker eingesteckt und den Power-Taster angeschlossen. Dann habe ich bemerkt das das 24Polige Kabel vom Mainboard nicht eingesteckt war. Als ich es eingesteckt habe hat es einen lauten Knall gegeben und ein Rauch stieg irgendwo beim Netzteil den Festplatten und der Pumpe hoch... Was soll ich nun am besten machen? Netzstecker hab ich natürlich gleich gezogen aber ich weiss nicht ob ich es nochmals versuchen sollte. Pumpe, LEDs, Lüfter sind richtig verkabelt (das kann ich mit sicherheit sagen, da ich das ja mit dem anderen PC getestet habe.


Ach ey ich bin grad voll fertig... ich könnte heulen ey...


----------



## MatMade142 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Hört sich so an als ob das NT abgeraucht ist, ich würde das NT aus dem 2.Pc anschließen und probieren ob er noch geht.
Aber warte lieber noch ein paar andere Meinungen ab.


----------



## negert (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Ja das Netzteil wirds wohl gewesen sein... Insgesamt hört und sieht es sich genauso an wie die Videos die von den LC-Power Dingern gemacht wurden, die abgeraucht sind.

Das 2. Netzteil hat nur 250W. Das wird wohl nicht reichen für nen Q6600 und ne 8800. Könnte es sein das gar nichts kaputt ist? Könnte es sein das ich nen ein 12V Kabel irgendwo zuwenig gut isoliert habe? Das ist mir mal beim anderen PC passiert und da hat es einfach nur klick gemacht und er war aus (funktionier hat er aber trotzdem noch)

Mir ist noch Wasser aus dem AGB ausgelaufen. (nicht viel nur ein paar Tropfen) Könnte es sein das die dummerweise genau auf ein Kabel getropft sind? 

Eigentlich kann ich beide Möglichkeiten zu 99% ausschliessen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wieso das Ding abgeraucht ist. Ne Möglichkeit hätte ich noch. Was wäre, wenn der 24Pin (also die Verlängerung) oder die 4Pin (vom Mainboard) oder das 6Pin Kabel der Graka falschrum angeschlossen wäre? Da hab ich ja Verlängerungen dazwischen und dort wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler am ehesten.

Oder waren die 500W des Billignetzteils einfach zu wenig? (wobei der PC ja nicht mal an war sondern nur das Kabel eingesteckt wurde)


----------



## Koyote (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Dumm gelaufen  mein Beileid.


----------



## MatMade142 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Die Theorie mit der fehlenden Iso. klingt am naheliegensten.
Das mit den Verlängerungen halte ich für ausgeschlossen, da ja in den Steckern kleine "Kerben" sind, die genau das Verhindern.
Die 500W sollten auch mehr als genug sein. Du kannst noch probieren, ob es noch Funktioniert.

Aber wie gesagt warte lieber andere Meinungen ab(ich bin da nich so der Experte)


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*



Koyote schrieb:


> ...mein Beileid...



Naja was soll ich sagen. Danke

Shit. Erst das Board, dann die Pumpe und jetzt das Netzteil. 
Also Isolation kann nun eigentlich auch ausgeschlossen werden. An allem wo rumgebastelt wurde, war entweder nicht angeschlossen oder funktionierte (und das tut es mit dem 2. Netzteil immer noch) einwandfrei.

Naja was ist da noch übrig? Die Kabel sind alle richtig angeschlossen (übrigens weisst du gar nicht was ich für ne Gewalt bei solchen Dingen habe)

Ach so ein Mist. Dann muss wohl ein neues Netzteil her. Falls das Board auch hinüber sein sollte, wars das auf jeden Fall mit dem nächsten Projekt. Ne CPU, NT, Board... omg das wird teuer


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Naja zieh mal alles unwichtige ab und probier mit dem 250W Netzteil nur das wichtigste. Angehen sollte es. Das mit den Netzteilen ist immer so eine Sache. Manche haben halt Glück mit Billignetzteilen und andere Pech mit hochwertigen Netzteilen.
btw: mein PC läuft zurzeit auch mit einem Billignetzteil (TSP 400W). Ich hab eine GTX285 und einen Dualcore E4500. Zum Spielchen spielen(Trackmania) und Surfen reichts. Bei Crysis 2 geht der PC allerdings nach 1-2min aus.


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Also das mit dem Netzteil hat sich grad erledigt. Das läuft auch irgendwie nicht mehr (ner Lüfter dreht zwar kurz an, überlegt es sich dann aber anders und bleibt stehen)

Getestet mit ner HD und nem Stück Draht auf Pin 3&4. (übrigens auch auf dem im PC verbauten und das hat auch keinen Muchs gemacht)

Also ich werde mal schauen ob und wann ich ein neues Netzteil auftreiben kann. Was meint ihr zum OCZ ModXStream Pro 500? ENERMAX NAXN 80+ 450W? Falls jemand vorschläge hat immer her damit. Kosten? Am besten nichts aber das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden. Was wäre denn das minimalste für meinen PC (evt mit Overclocking)? Ach und wenn es Kabelmanagement hätte würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.

Die Frage ist jetzt halt was das alte zerstört hat. Alle Kabel haben gesessen. Und auch sonst denke ich, habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Zu schwach wird es nicht gewesen sein, denn ich hatte die gleiche Konfiguration ja schon im Betrieb (und das bei übertackteter CPU)


----------



## Furion (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

bei netzteilen würd ich persönlich zu be quiet! greifen
haben auszeichnungen ohne ende und ich persönlich hab nur gute erfahrungen damit

frag nicht warum, aber corsair wäre meine 2. wahl...


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Ich hab mich grad mal umgehört vielleicht hat jemand noch ein NT welches er günstig abgeben könnte.
Ansonsten hab ich mich mal bei BeQuiet umgesehen. Pure Power L7 sieht nicht schleicht aus (vom Preis her) aber hat leider kein Kabelmanagement.
Erst das teurere Straight Power E8 CM hat wieder abnehmbare Kabel.

-BE QUIET! Pure Power L7 (am günstigsten)
-OCZ ModXStream Pro 500 (mit KM)
-XFX Core Edition (hätte ein lokaler Händler vor Ort -> müsste nicht 3Tage warten)
-ENERMAX NAXN 80+ (etwas teurer, aber wenns sein müsste)
-BE QUIET! Straight Power E8 CM (zum schluss das Be Quiet mit Kabelmanagement)

Preislich sind die genau in der Reihenfolge (zwischen 50Euro und 90Euro)


----------



## MatMade142 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Also ich hab ebenfalls mit BeQuiet nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings sind die ziehmlich teuer, wie du schon Festgestellt hast.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Ich denk mal mit dem BE QUIET! Pure Power L7 bist du schon gut bedient. Wenn du nicht 3 Tage warten willst, dann kannst du auch das XFX Core Edition nehmen. 
Wenn da dann immernoch was falsch angeschlossen ist, dann sollten die Netzteilen im schlimmsten Fall auch einfach nur ausgehen.


----------



## Paulner (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Also: ich hab jetzt zwei Be quiet Netzteile im Betrieb und muss sagen: super Sache, nahezu lautlos und verdammt zuverläsig! Ich würd allerdings IMMER Kabelmanagement nehmen, hab's jetzt bei beiden nicht und ärger mich drüber 

Check noch mal deine Lötstellen, vielleicht hast du irgendwo nen Kurzen drinnen, am Wasser sollte es EIGENTLICH nicht liegen: reines H2O(haste wahrscheinlich in der Wakü) leitet nämlich nicht  Und beim Netzteil musst du es, wenn du es "kurzschließt" die ganze Zeit kurzschließen(ggf. ne Fehlerquelle) und probier mal den Netzteilstecker um zulegen (aus/an), evt. schaltet das die Sicherug wieder frei


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

@Metall Simon Danke. Ich werd mal schauen. Das OCZ würde mir halt wegen des Kabelmanagements zusagen aber mal schauen. Vielleicht wirds dann doch das BeQuiet.




> Check noch mal deine Lötstellen, vielleicht hast du irgendwo nen Kurzen drinnen,


Meinst du die im Netzteil oder die selbstgelöteten? Ich hab das Netzteil ausgebaut und nur mit ner HD und nem Lüfter getestet und da hat sich leider nichts getan. Was wäre, wenn eine Lötstelle falsch herum gepolt wäre? Also ne 12V. NT aus LED kaputt? oder. Das dürfte ihm ja nichts gemacht haben wenn es denn das wäre.



> am Wasser sollte es EIGENTLICH nicht liegen: reines H2O(haste wahrscheinlich in der Wakü) leitet nämlich nicht


Gut wenn dann ist das Wasser über die Pumpenplatine (da hab ich noch die der Eheim Station an der neuen aber das sollte ja nichts machen, denn die machen ja beide das selbe DC-AC?)



> Und beim Netzteil musst du es, wenn du es "kurzschließt" die ganze Zeit kurzschließen(ggf. ne Fehlerquelle)


Hab ich soweit glaube ich auch richtig gemacht. Mit nem 20Poligen Kabel sinds auch Pin 3&4 (grün schwarz) oder?



> und probier mal den Netzteilstecker um zulegen (aus/an), evt. schaltet das die Sicherug wieder frei


Hab ich auch. Wie wild (oftmals kommt ja der PC irgendwie nicht mehr nach und schaltet sich dadurch ein) aber dem war leider nicht so.


Im Netzteil sieht auch nichts irgendwie an oder abgebrannt aus. Es war auch kein zischiges Geräusch sondern eher ein... naja halt ein Plop. Nicht laut aber hörbar.
Könnte es sein das ich die 12V Schiene zusehr belastet habe? Da hängt ne HD, Pumpe, 9Lüfter sowie 7LEDs dran. War das vielleicht zuviel? Wenn ja, wäre ein hochwertiges Netzteil einfach ausgegangen oder hätte sich das auch verabschiedet?¨


EDIT: Vielleicht ist das was?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furion (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

also zu "plop" fällt mir momentan nur das geräusch ein, das meine lüftersteuerung gemacht hat, als ich im laufenden betrieb mit plus- und minuspol ans stahlgehäuse gekommen bin 
aber da ist zum glück nicht viel passiert... der kanal der lüftersteuerung ist futsch, aber sonst alles heil


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*

Das könnte es auch gewesen sein...Wobei dann die Lüfter ja nicht mehr funktionieren würden, wenn der Potentiometer hin wär


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Trotz Fail: Bilder sind da.*

Naja hier hab ich nun noch ein paar Bilder wie ich gestern den Rückdeckel fertig gemacht habe...
nach dem NT Defekt hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr Bilder upzuloaden.

Hier mein "Sägenequipment"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja diesmal hatte ich anderes Werkzeug. Mit der Stichsäge gehts schon ein Stück schneller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch schnell alles zusammengelegt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und zusammengeklebt mit Heisskleber damit alles schön am Platz bleibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nun darf ich auf meiner to-do-liste wieder ein paar neue Punkte hinzufügen So wird das nie was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulner (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Durchhalten! Probier mal den gleichen aufbau mit einem leistungsstärkerem Netzteil, aber messe vorher noch mal alles Durch: Lüfter, Pumpe und was sonst noch so angeschlossen wird, andernfalls haste ggf. zwei kaputte Netzteile! Das 'Plop' hört sich in meinen Augen nach ner Sicherung an, ist da vielleicht ne Sicherung, die du austauschen kannst?


----------



## Timmynator (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: HILFE*



Paulner schrieb:


> : reines H2O(haste wahrscheinlich in der Wakü) leitet nämlich nicht



Genauso wenig wie das von dir angesprochene Wasser leitet wird er dieses Wasser in der WaKü haben, da (hoch-)reines Wasser herzustellen einigen Aufwands bedarf und dementsprechend teurer ist als demin./dest. Wasser. Im Zweifelsfall also das Wasser nicht als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.


----------



## negert (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Ich seh nur eine Feinsicherung die ich tauschen könnte und die sieht soweit gut aus. Die Elkos und Kondensatoren sehen auch nicht angekokelt aus (is auf die beiden Bauteile im vorherigen Post)

Ich warte immer noch die Mail von nem Kollegen ab... der hätte evt ein Netzteil zum Testen. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären. 

Folgende können aber mit Sicherheit ausgeschlossen werden:

Pumpe
LEDs
Lüfter
Kabelverlängerungen

Die Festplatten könnte ich noch testen (und ggf das CD Laufwerk) falls das was bringen würde. Kann es denn sein das das Netzteil einfach so den Geist aufgiebt? Klar unter Volllast oder vielleicht auch nur wenn der PC an ist aber so?

Ach wartet mal:
Könnte ich den Powertaster vielleicht falsch ans Mainboard gestöbselt haben, und dadurch irgendwie das Mainboard beschädigt haben, was dann zum Ausfall des NT geführt hat Ja ich weiss,... aber ich bin echt Ratlos. Ich werde das Netzteil mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Ossiracer (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Also der Powertaster ist sicherlich nicht falsch angeschlossen.. Bei dem ist es nämlich egal wie rum du den anschließt, da er nur die 2 Kontakte auf dem Mobo brückt und so den Start einleitet.


----------



## negert (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Naja aber vielleicht ist er irgendwo auf nem falschen Pin am Mainboard angeschlossen (ich hab ihn an die Rot&Schwarz markierten Pins gehängt)


----------



## Paulner (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Da steht eigentlich power dran...


----------



## negert (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Ja ich glaub das war schon der richtige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh heute abend ein Netzteil kaufen... entweder das XFX oder ein Coolermaster (GX 550W) je nach dem halt welches mir mehr zusagt. (oder ist das Coolermaster auch schrott?)
Mal schauen wie sie reagieren, wenn ich ihnen im Laden erzähle, dass mein Billignetzteil explodiert ist


----------



## negert (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: the day after...*

Hallo Jungs (lesen eigentlich auch weibliche User mein Tagebuch)


Ach egal. UPDATE`!!!
Der PC läuft

Naja fertig ist was anderes. Kabelmanagement, Schläuche richten, Front (DVD Laufwerk aussägen), Rückseite (naja das DVI Kabel passt nicht durch das Loch weil ich die Aluprofile nicht eingerechnet habe)
Aber hey... das sind nun nur noch kleinigkeiten die schnell (und hoffentlich bald) erledigt werden. Morgen hab ich erstmal Geburtstag, aber dann sollten die Dinge noch gemacht werden.
Bilder? Naja ich hab heute leider kein Bild für euch... tut mir leid ihr seid leider nicht weiter

Oh... äh doch wartet mal ein Video hab ich noch.
Nichts hübsches oder tolles (und Qualitätsmässig eigentlich unter aller Sau) aber vielleicht habt ihr ja trotzdem Lust mal reinzuschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHQMryEzoPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
EDIT: Was meint ihr gehen 32Grad (25°Raumtemperatur) beim Surfen in Ordnung? Werd nachher mal Prime drüberjagen und schauen wiehoch die Temperaturen steigen.


----------



## MatMade142 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Happy Birthday...
Zu den Video : Du kannst dich aber schnell bewegen


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*



MatMade142 schrieb:


>





Koyote schrieb:


> Happy Birthday...


Danke





Koyote schrieb:


> Zu den Video : Du kannst dich aber schnell bewegen


Tja, ca 3200x schneller. Aber das war nur weil ich Geburtstag habe. Sonst bin ich nicht so




Rechner läuft mit @2.9971GHz mehr krieg ich irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe:

FSB: 333MHz
Multi: 9x
Rammulti: 2.4
Vcore normal
-> läuft stabil

FSB: 400MHz
Multi: 8
Rammulti 2.0
Vcore: 1.3-1.37V
-> läuft nicht (bzw Win7 kommt nur bis zum Ladevorgang und dann startet der PC neu)


----------



## Paulner (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

 32°C sollten eigentlich in Ordnung sein: meine Grafikkarte z.B. bekomm ich selbst mit permanent 100% Lüfteransteuereung nie unter 40°C und das, obwohl ich 'nur' Officebetrieb mache! Feier noch schön!


----------



## Superman8770 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

auch alles gute von mir.

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe hast du ja den q6600. hast du den G0 oder den B3?
Den selben cpu habe ich auch. Also ich habe den B3 und den G0. Natüerlich derzeit der G0 verbaut.
Bleibe mal lieber auf dem multi 9. Bei mir lief er nicht so gut wenn ich mal bissel mit dem multi 8 rumgespielt hatte.
Haste auch mal bissel mehr V auf SB und so gegeben?
Mein B3 ging bis 3,6@1,504V und der G0 läuft auf 3,9@1,52V
Finde aber deine wassertemp auch ein wenig hoch für den idle betrieb. habe auch nen 1080 radi und bin im idle so ca. 2,5k über raumtemp.
Edit: Mein radi ist aber auch extern verbaut. kann schon daran liegen das du leicht schlechtere werte hast.

mfg


----------



## Furion (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

von mir auch alles gute
für welches nt hast dich letztendlich entschieden?


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*



Superman8770 schrieb:


> Finde aber deine wassertemp auch ein wenig hoch für den idle betrieb. habe auch nen 1080 radi und bin im idle so ca. 2,5k über raumtemp.
> Edit: Mein radi ist aber auch extern verbaut. kann schon daran liegen das du leicht schlechtere werte hast.


 
Nein. Als ich ihn vor nem halben Jahr in betrieb hatte, war ich auf 26°idle (bei 22°Raum) und unter last war ich um die 35-40°
Ich denke es ist aber noch nicht alle Luft raus. Meiner läuft jetzt unter Prime auf 50°@3.0GHz ich denke wenn der Kreislauf richtig entlüftet ist, sind da noch ein paar Grad° drin.

Ich hab den mit G0. Ich werde nochher mal auf 400MHz*9 gehen. Wieviel Vcore soll ich denn einstellen? 1.52V find ich recht hoch.

EDIT: Ich hab mich nun für das Coolermaster entschieden (auch weil das ein bischen kleiner ist als das XFX) Bisher gibts nichts zu klagen. Hätte das Teil nun noch ein Kabelmanagement wärs perfekt. In den nächsten PC kommt aber direkt ein BeQuiet oder ein Enermax


----------



## Superman8770 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

tag,
kucke mal hir nach. Da haste so ein paar anhaltspunkte. gehe aber mal lieber langsam ran. nicht gleich mit einmal hochjubeln.

mfg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/8505-q6600-oc-thread.html


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Da ist auch jeder Prozi anders.


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Danke für den Link (auf jeden Fall ist das schonmal ein anhaltspunkt)

Stimmt jede CPU is anders. Ich hab jetzt 3.2GHz am laufen. Höher ging nicht (keine Ahnung wieso) Trotzdem hat Prime nach einer Stunde nen Fatal Error gemeldet. (allerdings nur bei einem Core) Vcore war aber nicht wirklich hoch gestellt (im Bereich 1.3625v) soll ichs vielleicht noch mit höherer Spannung versuchen?
Nochmals laufen lassen oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? Temperatur war durchwegs um 50-55° Das finde ich im Ramen (und wenn die Werte sich noch verbessern sollten umso besser)


----------



## Paulner (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Die Temps gehen doch...


----------



## Superman8770 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

also ich hätte keine angst die vcore noch höher zu nehmen. habe meinen ja auch auf 1.52v 24/7 laufen. Soll nicht heisen das das gut für die CPU wäre.kucke mal was du für eine VID hast.

mfg


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Na toll

Keine Ahnung was ihr mir da an den Hals gehängt habt aber das muss wieder weg. In letzter Zeit geht mehr kaputt als dases tut was es soll.



> disk read error occurred


 
na toll... festplatte hin? SATA Kabel hab ich schon getauscht und auch der Mainboard-Port scheint zu funktionieren. Das BIOS erkennt die Platte auch aber starten will das Ding nicht so recht. Auch die Windowsreparatur findet die Platte nicht. (übrigens ists mit der 2. Platte genauso wobei die per IDE angeschlossen ist)

Ach ich könnte 
Muss das den heute sein


----------



## Superman8770 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

was machst du denne für sachen.

kann das sein das die windowsreparatur die platte nicht findet weil es für den sata-controler den treiber braucht? so ist es zumindestens bei mir.
Kannst du die platte nichtmal an nen anderen rechner zum testen tranhängen?

mfg


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

danke für den tipp

Jetzt bin ich aber noch mehr verwirrt. Dort funktioniert die Platte einwandfrei Die Windowsreparatur hat die Platte bisher auch immer ohne Satatreiber gefunden

Ich häng die Platte jetzt nochmal dran und dann schaue ich nochmals (evt noch mit nem anderen SATA Kabel wobei ich das ja mit dem Laufwerk getestet habe)


----------



## Superman8770 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

na hoffentlich nur das sata kabel und nicht das mainboard was nen schaden hat. oder haste durch zufall in deinem bios deinen sata controler verstellt?

mfg


----------



## negert (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

danke für den tipp

sata kabel nochmals getauscht (also mitlerweile das 4. Kabel) und die platte erst an den 2. pc gehängt (funktioniert) dann zurückgehängt und nun läuft alles wieder
obs am kabel lag oder am port oder an irgendeiner bios einstellung. ich weiss es (noch) nicht. Mal schauen ob ichs noch rausfinde. Vielleicht war die Platte auch zu warm weil sie unter der 2. Platte und vielen Kabeln ohne Frischluft war

Ich muss mir das mal anschauen ob ich nicht beide Festplatten auf die Abdeckung packe und so auch mehr platz für die Kabel schaffe. Aber das seh ich mir dann morgen mal an. Ausserdem jag ich den Prozessor nochmals auf die 3.2 und schau ob noch mehr geht und ob ich die stabilitätsprobleme noch unter Kontrolle bekomme.

Naja dann wars das dann auch schon bald. Uh ein paar schöne Abschlussbilder dürfen dann natürlich auch nicht fehlen aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht.


----------



## Paulner (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

Wir warten gespannt


----------



## negert (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*

So erstmal gibts ein mini-Update

Ich habe mir ein bischen Gedanken gemacht und finde, dass die Festplatte doch wieder unter die Abdeckung soll. Aber so zwei Platten einfach aufeinander legen und das noch ohne Belüftung find ich irgendwie schon fast kriminell

Deshalb hab ich mich mal umgesehen was ich denn als Abstandhalter einsetzen könnte. Irgendwie sollte es entkoppeln und dabei noch nicht allzu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Und was fällt mir da in die Hände?

11/8er Baumarktschlauch. Passt doch perfekt. Fix ein paar Schrauben rausgesucht, 4Stück Schlauch geschnitten und alles hübsch zusammengeschraubt.
Naja das Foto ist jetzt nicht so das Vorzeigebild aber ich denke man sieht um was es geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatMade142 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Selbstgebaute-Profi-Festplattenentkopplungsanlage*

Ist doch mal ne andere Festplattenhalterung.


----------



## Furion (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Selbstgebaute-Profi-Festplattenentkopplungsanlage*

und das entkoppelt? 
kannst du's irgendwie verhindern, dass die obere festplatte nach vorne/hinten kippt?


----------



## negert (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Selbstgebaute-Profi-Festplattenentkopplungsanlage*

Die Schrauben sind so feste, da kippt nichts. Ausserdem ist es unter der Abdeckung so eng, dass es nicht wirklich möglich ist, dass sich da was umherkippt Zwischen Abdeckplatte und Boden sind genau 9.2cm Platz. Die Konstruktion ist genau 9cm hoch. Von dem her passt alles recht gut. 
Links und rechts haben die Platte aufgrund der Kabel überhaupt keinen Platz mehr. Lediglich vorne ist ein wenig Luft zum atmen (ca 2cm)
Entkoppelt naja. Ich kann noch ein Stück Schlauch drunter legen aber der Netzteillüfter ist eh viel lauter von dem her bringt das nicht allzu viel..

Mir war halt wichtig das die Platten nicht direkt aufeinander liegen.


----------



## Paulner (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: PC läuft  inkl. Videobeweis*



negert schrieb:


> So erstmal gibts ein mini-Update
> Aber so zwei Platten einfach aufeinander legen und das noch ohne Belüftung find ich irgendwie schon fast kriminell



Wieso denn das? Mit zwei SSDs ginge das! Aber interessante Konstruktion


----------



## negert (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: Selbstgebaute-Profi-Festplattenentkopplungsanlage*

So. Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Detailaufnahmen folgen noch (irgendwann)

Hier das komplette Case inkl. Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Steuerung für die Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Innenraum: Aufgeräumt (naja besser geht wohl nicht) übrigens fällt das nur mir auf oder ist die Graka irgendwie schräg auf dem Bild? In wirklichkeit ist sie absolut gerade (ja ich hab nachgeschaut) Naja vielleicht liegts am PS (weil ich die stürzenden Linien korrigiert habe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gesteuerten Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Bild vom ganzen Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars wieder. Ich geh dann mal aufräumen


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

sieht genial aus 

Wieso hab ich das Projekt erst jetzt gesehen und die letzten Bilder sind super geworden vor allem das der Lüftersteuerung finde ich super  ich würde gerne auch ein Auge für so gute Bilder haben 
aber das können wohl nicht alle haben 

MfG


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

AWESUUME!!
Super Arbeit von dir! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Wobei schön wäre eine Frontblende die das Case von vorne zu macht (aus Mesh zum Beispiel) 

MfG


----------



## Dragon70 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Alter da haste mal was echt fettes auf die Beine gestellt. WOW 


MFG Dragon


----------



## negert (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Danke euch allen Vielen Dank auch allen, die mich bei meinem Tagebuch unterstützt haben (mit Tipps oder Lob oder Kritik) zudem nochmals ein Dankeschön an meine Sponsoren und insbesondere an meine Eltern



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wobei schön wäre eine Frontblende die das Case von vorne zu macht (aus Mesh zum Beispiel)


Also in der Front ist eine Acrylscheibe eingesetzt (sieht man auf den Bildern nicht so gut). Ich finde den AGB ganz hübsch und finde das man den ruhig sehen darf


----------



## Paulner (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Coole Sache! Ich finde das Case sieht einfach nur geil aus: gerade so detail, wie Kabel und 'unschönes' Zeug unter Mesh zu verstecken finde ich eine klasse Idee! Wüde mich über mehr Bilder freuen!


----------



## negert (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Danke. Ich bin heute leider weg. Aber wenn mehr Bilder euer Wunsch ist, dann sei mir das Befehl


----------



## Paulner (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Wir warten^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Der topt die meisten Showrechner der letzten Jahre, die ich auf Messen gesehen hab´, "Hut ab!". Schöne Arbeit. 
Allerdings würden mich an einem Flightcase die billigen Rollen stören. Da würden original Bluewheels (Lenkrolle ”Guitel Blue Wheel”) besser passen, am Besten 2 mit Bremse und 2 ohne...nur so ein Gedanke.
MfG


----------



## negert (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Danke Bezüglich der Fotos: Ja ich warte auch aber irgendwie haben die JPEGs keine Lust sich selbst hochzuladen

Ja Rollen gefallen mir so eigentlich echt gut (und die hätte ich auch verbaut aber wahrscheinlich in Schwarz) aber Höhe 133 mm. Ich möchte die Rollen eigentlich möglichst unsichtbar haben. Da muss ich nochmals schauen ob und wie ich soetwas am besten machen könnte (weil ich dann wohl die Hardware nochmals ausbauen müsste.


EDIT: Weiss vielleicht einer ob es hier in der Schweiz auch Casemodding Meisterschaften gibt/geben wird/gab? Mit dem Case hab ich wohl eh keine Chance aber vielleicht gibts ja in Zukunft noch irgendwann mal ein Casecon...


----------



## devon (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Hast du das Ziehblech (Mesh) lackiert ? weil meins rostet im Rechner.


----------



## negert (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Naja geputzt wurde es (damit keine Fettrückstände drauf sind) aber das wird sich zeigen ob das Ding zusammen mit dem CD Laufwerk rosten wird.
Ein Stück Mesh hab ich hier rumliegen. Das hatte nach nem Jahr nur ganz minimale Rostspuren. Ansonsten muss ich den Rechner wohl eh ein mal im Jahr zerlegen (wegen der Wakü) und reinigen. Da kann ich das Mesh gleich mitputzen


----------



## Paulner (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Sonst gilt halt: der Rechner moddet sein Aussehen selbstständig!


----------



## icecold (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Das ist ein echt toller Mod negert. Ich finde den total klasse.  Die Optik des Innenraums ist top und den Koffer finde ich auch toll.
Der ist sicher gut für LANs, wenn der so stabil ist. 

Ist in der Front eigentlich eine Plexiglasscheibe drin oder nicht? Ich erkenne das auf den Bilder so schlecht. 

icecold


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

 RESPEKT, dein Case ist wirklich eine Augenweide geworden, vor allem deine Bilder sehen TOP aus.   
Dann viel Spaß mit dem super Teil.


----------



## negert (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Ich habe einen Interessenten der das Case kaufen möchte... Ich weiss nicht genau ob es hier erlaubt ist Preisfragen zu stellen aber was würdet ihr für das Ding verlangen? 

Eigentlich wollte ich das Case nicht verkaufen aber hey, dann kann ich schneller mit etwas neuem anfangen


Wie gesagt. Falls das hier nicht erlaubt sein sollte bitte löschen (oder ne PM an mich)


----------



## Timmynator (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Wenn man mal von anderen Mods ausgeht, die verkauft werden, würde ich sagen du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, wenn du die Hardwarekosten wieder hereinbekommst. Die Arbeitszeit und sonstige hineingesteckte Mühen kriegt man nur in den seltensten Fällen heraus; bestenfalls wenn man sich bereits mit einem Namen etabliert hat und dadurch eine Marke geschaffen hat, für die Leute mehr Geld zu zahlen bereit sind.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Schaut nett aus das Case. So wie es aussieht wirds mit dem Case auch im Sommer nicht zu warm in der CPU region^^


----------



## Paulner (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Ich würde für das Case die Materialkosten+ verlangen, sonst ärgerst du dich wahrscheinlich im nachhinein...


----------



## negert (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Naja der potentielle interessent wollte nur mal nachfragen. Er hatte ein Budget von 500CHF was mir dann doch zu wenig gewesen wäre


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*



Das ist ja sogar unter dem Preis den ich dir als realistisch angegeben habe... Das ist schon asozial dir gegenüber ^^

MfG


----------



## Superman8770 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Tag,
was ist nun eigentlich mit deinem CPU geworden. Woltest den doch mal oc. Haste? Wie hoch haste ihn bekommen (CPU)?

mfg


----------



## negert (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

um die 3.1 lief er noch. Ich hab dieses Wochenende Zeit mich nochmals richtig ranzumachen. Ich seh grad deiner läuft @3.9? bei welchen Settings?


----------



## lunar19 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

ENDGEIL 

Und echt gute Fotos!


----------



## Superman8770 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wassergekühlter Flightcase PC - STATUS: *Fertig" Bilder!*

Habe ihn auf 434 FSB bei Multi 9 laufen und einer spannung im bios eingestellt von ca. 1,52. Der CPU hat eine vid von 1.2875.

mfg


----------

